# Your Favorite Tool?



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Whats your favorite tool in the whole mix?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Victaulic roll-groover if I have to pick one..

Not many folks have em in these parts so, I got that stuff nailed down. Beats the hell out of cutting and threading.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Think we covered this one already too!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Victaulic roll-groover if I have to pick one..
> 
> Not many folks have em in these parts so, I got that stuff nailed down. Beats the hell out of cutting and threading.


Hell yea it does, I used to work with that a tiny bit 



Bill said:


> Think we covered this one already too!


When, I must have missed it or it was before I joined 

Merge it if you want


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

My 6 in 1 screwdriver


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

let it run a bit, then I will merge them.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

How about a
Multi Directional Impact Device?


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh thats nice


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

How about this one. Ron should know what it is

Horizontaly operated frozen precipitation diversion unit!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for the memory.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Thanks for the memory.


You are welcome:laughing:
Did the cat get cold feet!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Bill said:


> You are welcome:laughing:
> Did the cat get cold feet!


:laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Cats with cold feet are a pain! Mine decides when his feet get cold he wants to crawl up on me at night and place those frozen tootsies on my neck!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Bill said:


> How about this one. Ron should know what it is
> 
> Horizontaly operated frozen precipitation diversion unit!


Ok now I'm lost here, maybe I don't know what your talking about, I kinda had an idea.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Cats?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Ok now I'm lost here, maybe I don't know what your talking about, I kinda had an idea.


OK Ron, its a snow shovel:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Snow, what is that? :laughing:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Snow, what is that? :laughing:


No idea ......


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I hear old timers here talk about something called snow. It is supposed to be some white fluffy stuff that falls from the sky. Yeh right, what are they drinking!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Bill said:


> I hear old timers here talk about something called snow. It is supposed to be some white fluffy stuff that falls from the sky. Yeh right, what are they drinking!


http://www.plumbingzone.com/members/*******-352/albums/random/115-today-outside.jpg


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

My favorite tool is a pencil.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I hate pencils. My guys seem to take home about 3 per night.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Bill said:


> I hate pencils. My guys seem to take home about 3 per night.


So do you hate your guys or the pencils :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

The guys with my pencils!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Bill said:


> The guys with my pencils!



HEHE , good come back


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Wish they would come back, with my pencils!!


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

My new Garmin Nuvii gps. She loves to tell me where to go. AND HAS A SEXIE VOICE TOO. :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> My new Garmin Nuvii gps. She loves to tell me where to go. AND HAS A SEXIE VOICE TOO. :tongue_smilie:


My GPS tells me turn by turn directions. And it has a pissed off voice! And if I dont turn it hits me!


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

My 6" crecent and my 48" pipe wrench .. my ridgid 300 my sawzall


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

Bill said:


> Wish they would come back, with my pencils!!


 and would they walk off if you had pens?


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

I've spent years snapping lines and yo-yoing a plumb bob off a scissor lift.A couple of years ago I got a four way laser.My favorite investment.A few months ago spider let a tip out on using it for shower thermo,volume,body spray.Right after that I found myself doing four showers in a steel stud penthouse.Huge timesaver.


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh yeah my snap cutter too


----------



## brad7596 (Nov 1, 2008)

my rothenberger multigrips


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

PipemanNYC said:


> Oh yeah my snap cutter too


ahh the snap cutter GO NYC


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

They call me the cast iron kid.... well now im 35 so i........ oh **** im 36 as of thursday.. now im sad..


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Wait till you hit 46!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

The Pz is a good tool.


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

im dreading 40... but my uncle said 40 is ok ,, its 50 that hurts


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> The Pz is a good tool.


Oh yes! Cant tell you how many times I referred back to old posts for something!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

PipemanNYC said:


> They call me the cast iron kid.... well now im 35 so i........ oh **** im 36 as of thursday.. now im sad..


hehe, Yea, thats awesome


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

hey *******, im almost there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

dude, yea, you almost are man !!!

Only few more


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

If my XL Veto Pro Bag ever gets here ,,,, Thinking that might be my favorite new tool !

Cal


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*" Pardon me while I whip this out"*

* Oh, I guess we won't go there.:laughing:*


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Lol


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a garmin nuvii also. It is the best investment i have made so far. That thing is such a time saver, Every truck in any type of service industry should have one mounted on the dash.
you can hook that sucker up to a puter and load up different vehicals and differnt voices. Right now im using a tank to get around town.:tank:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I have a garmin nuvii also. It is the best investment i have made so far. That thing is such a time saver, Every truck in any type of service industry should have one mounted on the dash.
> you can hook that sucker up to a puter and load up different vehicals and differnt voices. Right now im using a tank to get around town.:tank:


I have the same one, using the blue 4x4 to get around on.


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Dec 16, 2008)

******* said:


> Whats your favorite tool in the whole mix?


My K-7500 :thumbup:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

We got uo here jn Charleston and could not find our hotel. Stopped in a shopping center for directions and just so happened to be in front of circuit city. Wife went in to ask for directions and was gone for 15 minutes or so. She came back to the car and said this dude looked up the info on a gps in the store. Thats when I decided to go look at them. Walked out with my Garmin Nuvii. It has helped us tremendously here. Good tax write off too. Should come in real handy in my GMC work truck as I have one of those bummed out electronic speedometers that was made in China that works when it wants to. :furious:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I like that canister dohickey that shoots money & checks up that there tube in to the bank thingy for me.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

airgap said:


> I like that canister dohickey that shoots money & checks up that there tube in to the bank thingy for me.


 is this a tool in your bag you use this everyday? :whistling2:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

muck said:


> is this a tool in your bag you use this everyday? :whistling2:


Sadly, not as much as I'd like. Sometime's I can't even remember where it is.
On another note, I stayed in Worcester for about 6 months back in 2001. I was working as a fitter at the Intel plant in Leominster, I really enjoyed Mass.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

my one stop wrench by rigid


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

my reed 601 threader w/ built inpipe vice. that little sucker has made me alot of money.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

430 _Channellocks_ and 6 way screwdriver.


----------



## plumber1a (Jan 3, 2009)

Propress after you get past the price shock, they are fast and don't leak, we use it for all 2.5" water piping and up, and now is allowable for natural gas with the special fittings.


----------



## plumber1a (Jan 3, 2009)

My check endorsement stamp, just won't wear out.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

My Channel Locks, after 20 years they have become an extension of my fingers. I can flip them around like a six shooter in any position in a second. You know what I'm talking about! hahahahha


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

Since I do mostly service and repair these days my Shop Vac is most important to me. I wouldn't have switched to service without one. Imagine a piss filled stinky urinal that you would have to bail out by hand! Or toilet bowl! Makes a gross job very doable.


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

ironranger said:


> My Channel Locks, after 20 years they have become an extension of my fingers. I can flip them around like a six shooter in any position in a second. You know what I'm talking about! hahahahha


 I can do "Ninja plumber" noonchucks with my Channys. I only sent someone to the doctor once!:laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I find these to be the most usefull tool of all and the one tool on which all others rely.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Your not a plumber till you have band aids on your fingers. That looks like a knuckle buster bandage, let me guess, pipe wrench slipped.


----------



## SunnyD HVAC (Jan 8, 2009)

*fav. tool*

your best tool should be between your ears your brain your senses are very helpful also. PM work and planning and K.I.S.S. will solve a great many problems. I think a good work lite, head lamp, flashlight, flor. work lite are also very handy. basements and utility rooms never have enough light.
:thumbsup:


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

my knipex cobras, my veto-propac, and coring is pretty fun now and again


----------



## Jaret (Mar 4, 2009)

Anything by Knipex or Wera. I do love the cobras as well. And the pliers wrench as fantastic on anything chrome or stainless. Both sets of pliers are always in my coveralls.

http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=783&L=1&ukat=rohr10&kat=rohr
Model - 86 05 150

Amazing tools.


----------



## undispised (Nov 20, 2008)

knipex channel locks best pipe grip ive ever seen


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Your not a plumber till you have band aids on your fingers. That looks like a knuckle buster bandage, let me guess, pipe wrench slipped.


You use band-aids?


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok get ready to laugh, but one of my favorite tools is.... my mini Sears Robogrip pliers!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> Ok get ready to laugh, but one of my favorite tools is.... my mini Sears Robogrip pliers!


Thanks I needed that!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Jaret said:


> Anything by Knipex or Wera. I do love the cobras as well. And the pliers wrench as fantastic on anything chrome or stainless. Both sets of pliers are always in my coveralls.
> 
> http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=783&L=1&ukat=rohr10&kat=rohr
> Model - 86 05 150
> ...


Were in the USA can we get these ??


----------



## Jaret (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Bro,

Start here. 

*USA*



*KNIPEX Tools L.P.* 2035 South Arlington Heights RoadSuite 110 
Arlington Heights, IL 60005 Fon: + 1 847-398-8520FAX: + 1 847-398-8526email: [email protected]Homepage: www.knipex-tools.com
*Contact:* Alan W. Sipe








http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=25&L=1&staat=67&change=

Thats how I found the Canadian dealers in my area.

J.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Your Favorite Tool*

Ridgid Reverseable Left Hand Pipewrench With A Right Angle Jaw.


It Works Great In Tight Spaces. Every Good Plumber Should Own One. - Leak1 -


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

You can get Knipex pliers from any Mac, Matco, or Snap On tool dealers.


----------

